# Real Close



## Laststep

This one could have been taken with a bow, 18 yards away.
Dan


----------



## TexAgBQ81

nice and congrats. nice background also


----------



## youngdon

Nice bull. That's a big boy.


----------



## hassell

Congrats., couple of tasty meals there!!!


----------



## Antlerz22

Thats about as big as they get, very nice bull!


----------



## hassell

Antlerz22 said:


> Thats about as big as they get, very nice bull!


 OH they get bigger then that.


----------



## Mattuk

Great looking bull!


----------



## mesa sky photography

Awsome job and great picture!


----------



## bones44

Wow, definitely a big boy. Nice job and congrats !


----------



## Laststep

Antlerz22,
They do get bigger then that. But when you call one into 18 yards like that you don't usually pass.
I just get a thrill out of calling them in.
Dan


----------



## bearmanric

Big moose an pretty picture. Congrads


----------



## Laststep

bearmanric,
Thanks I have been working at getting that kodak moment better.


----------



## Howlin-n-Ky

Beautiful animal, congrats. Also some beautiful country up there. Great pic.


----------



## Axel

Very Nice bull ....Congrats!!


----------



## poe

nice bull what did you shoot him with if I may ask.


----------



## Crackshot

I cant wait till i can go great alaskan moose hunting! that will be a blast and that is a big bull! nuce harvest.


----------



## Laststep

Poe,
He was shot with a 375 h&h. As I has said not really needed with this one, but you never know.
Dan


----------



## Antlerz22

Laststep said:


> Poe,
> He was shot with a 375 h&h. As I has said not really needed with this one, but you never know.
> Dan


Have a friend in wasilla he uses a 375 ruger and a 338 win, seems the calibers of choice to a degree.


----------



## poe

when you are dealing with big animals in thick bush there is no such thing as to much gun you want to put them down fast befor the run away and die in a really fun place to try and get them out of. After you shoot a animal they never seem to run and die closer to a road.


----------



## knapper

Make that lake, river or air strip as well.


----------



## Laststep

I guess it is called Murphy's Law


----------



## Laststep

Knapper, never had one go to the air strip. Your lucky.


----------

